# Capita dont wax their boards?



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I always wax... personally.. dunno much about capita but even so.. I'd strip and wax... because I like my wax better... it brings all the girls to the yard, but their like.. his is better than yours... fuck I'm never coming to this forum drunk again X_XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

^hahahaa. I hear ya man. I dont know much about capita, but I figured most big companies like Capita wax their boards


----------



## arborlover (Sep 10, 2010)

yea, i know that fabric waxes often sucks, but this one is like 100% dry. not ridding, no signs of usage, just straight out dry,totally waxless.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

its prob been sitting around the warehouse for a while. if u think its dry then get it waxed, it wouldnt hurt


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

it may have been one of the boards whose plastic wrap gets torn or something so it gets dried out faster than other, but yeah i would wax that board anyway before going up.

My capita seemed to have an ok factory wax.


----------



## arborlover (Sep 10, 2010)

yea just gonna wax it, cant wait to get it out on the snow.


another thing is that the base seems to be pretty crispy/sensetive. already got some marks on it after mounting the bindings and it eas just laying at the homefloor/parkett.



also kinda got disapointed by the weight, everyone were hyping it to be so light but feels like regular weight to me. and the flex seems more like medium then noodly. i got the 155.


well really hope the riding weights everything up. gonna come back with a review later this week probably


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I've heard that Capita only does a spray on wax from the factory. Either way, when I got my Sierrascope(pretty much a horrorscope)I waxed it right away. I did notice that this last weekend the wax was stripped pretty fast, but maybe there's still a lot of man made snow on the hill. Anyway, the board is pretty sweet. Have fun!


----------



## arborlover (Sep 10, 2010)

ptapia said:


> I've heard that Capita only does a spray on wax from the factory. Either way, when I got my Sierrascope(pretty much a horrorscope)I waxed it right away. I did notice that this last weekend the wax was stripped pretty fast, but maybe there's still a lot of man made snow on the hill. Anyway, the board is pretty sweet. Have fun!



yea, i heard the wax-stripping-away-at-once issue has todo with the extruded base, nevertheless i gonna use the board mainly to dick around my local hill and not to break speed records so doestn really matter. probably just gonna wax it with some cold/hard wax for protection reasons anyway.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, there's another difference, mine has a sintered base and the thing is very fast! Best part, no chatter, I feel like I can't go fast enough for the board. Anyway, I remember talking to some locals about Capita and one guy absolutely wished he would've gone horrorscope. I met another guy on the ultrafear (I think just stiffer than horrorscope, essentially, but I could be wrong) and he loved it, so I don't think you'll be disappointed at all.


----------



## arborlover (Sep 10, 2010)

ptapia said:


> Ok, there's another difference, mine has a sintered base and the thing is very fast! Best part, no chatter, I feel like I can't go fast enough for the board. Anyway, I remember talking to some locals about Capita and one guy absolutely wished he would've gone horrorscope. I met another guy on the ultrafear (I think just stiffer than horrorscope, essentially, but I could be wrong) and he loved it, so I don't think you'll be disappointed at all.


cool with the sintered base. probably just that capita dont soak their boards with wax from factory, but i dont mind. they are like 100bucks cheaper then other companies in same category for all their boards anyway, def worth it. and as said before all factory waxes usually suck. the only one that was good was like the burton vapors, that shitznick was unbelieveble fast, they must have waxed it with like highfluor wax from factory.

yea im realy really stoked on this new setup and got like humangos expectation, probably should lower them a bit until i try it otherwise i gonna get disappointed nomatter how good the board is=)


----------

